# 2008 Trek Madone 6.5



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

I was wondering if some one could give me the weight of the frame + Seatpost + Fork of the 2008 Trek madone Blck performance fit. I am thinking about either rebuilding the bike with all new parts or buy a new Dogma. But If the weight is lighter than the new dogma than there is no point in paying all that money. Also has anyone installed the vuma quad crankset on there bike? Do you need the Vuma Quad BB? if there are any takers for my bike let me know


----------

